# LaCrosse WS2350



## jvsg (9 Abr 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia, o meu nome é José Gonçalves e moro para as bandas de Lagoa, sou novo nestas andanças e apesar de me interessar na área de meteorolgia não grande entendido na matéria.
Tenho algumas mini estações mas nada de muito sério, agora ofereceram-me uma LaCrosse WS 2350 que penso já é o começo de algo mais interessante. Para já surgiu-me um dúvida e aproveitava para perguntar a quem tem conhecimento, a WS 2350 transmite a velocidade do vento em tempo real ou tem algum tempo especifico para fazer a comunicação? Moro no R/C e queria montar os acessórios num 4º andar pelo que a ligação não é estável, existe algum comprimento máximo quando se usa o fio para ligar o emissor ao transmissor?

Muito obrigado.
JGonçalves


----------



## DRC (9 Abr 2010 às 13:54)

Eu tenho uma estação ws 2350 instalada aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Transmite a velocidade do vento de 32 em 32 segundos se for pelos 433 Hz de frequencia ou de 8 em 8 segundos se estiver ligada á consola pelos cabos.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## jvsg (9 Abr 2010 às 18:56)

Muito obrigado pela ajuda.


----------

